# Sticky  Introductions



## cherrie_b

My name is *Cheryl*. 

I have 9 hamsters:

Chesnie - Female Syrian
Charlie - Male Syrian
Max - Male Russian
Coco - Female Russian
Casper - Male Russian
Rolo - Male Russian
Sonic - Male Roborovski
Milo - Male Roborovski
Joey - Male Roborovski

*I also have a 9 month old Bengal X cat called Lola! *


----------



## carol

hi and welcome to the forums hope you enjoy


----------



## Marcia

Hi, i'm Marcia and i have a variety of pets.

4 cats
1 rabbit
19 adult gerbils, and a few pups
2 dwarf hamsters
5 degus
5 chinchillas
and some fish


----------



## cherrie_b

carol said:


> hi and welcome to the forums hope you enjoy


haha...I have been here a while...just starting this up for others to introduce their small furries!


----------



## Tinkerbell_em

Hi guys...

i have one Russian little hamster who is 6 months old. 
I have been informed my Cherrie_b that she is a Russian Winter White

Much Love


----------



## Tinkerbell_em

Forgot to mention... My Hamster is called Tallullah


----------



## Captain Cris!

awreeeeeeeeeeeeeeet there!!!

my name is Cris i am a proud daddy of 
1 hammy williow a plush syrian 
and 1 nuttcase of a gerbil - jerry sand coloured

how ya all doin 
xx cris xx


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

Just thought i'd pop by and say hi 
Marcia keeps nagging me to use the forum so i've relented :cornut:


----------



## cherrie_b

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> Just thought i'd pop by and say hi
> Marcia keeps nagging me to use the forum so i've relented :cornut:


Hi Chris!! Come backkkk!!  :cornut:


----------



## Marcia

He's disappeared again lol.
He's got some paper work to sort through, i say paper work when i actually mean school work that needs marking 
He's says he's gonna pop by more often 

You'll have to put up with me instead :lol:


----------



## cherrie_b

Marcia said:


> He's disappeared again lol.
> He's got some paper work to sort through, i say paper work when i actually mean school work that needs marking
> He's says he's gonna pop by more often
> 
> You'll have to put up with me instead :lol:


oh nooooooo! 

:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Midnight

Hello all i'm Kim i'm owned by 3 Rescue Black Cats Midnight,City and Storm,
2 Tabby's (ones my daughters Tigger ) and Whiskers.
9 Rescue degus Ted,Tabby,Pickle,Charlie,Dre,Eminem,Jake,Darcy and Pipin,
8 Chinchillas Clyde,Banjo,Tiggs,Skippy,Sooty,Barney,Snowball and Basil,
2 Gerbils Tom and Jerry,
and Max the Hamster


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

arrghh this is ace! nice one cherrie!!! we are clearly the coolest people on this forum!

im Laura....
Waffles (syrian)-my first ever hamster  she is 1yr and 1 month old
Pongo (syrian)-first rescue hamster
Calvin-Rabbit...he is the actaul rabbit from alice in wonderland.
Minxxy Joan of Arc-russian hamster
'yet to be named' (syrian)- any help with names would be great!


----------



## pa2k84

Hey

I have 9 rats
1 boy - Strat
rest girls - 
Cinnamon
Tiny 
Clover
Blossom
Bracken
Countess (Blossom and Bracken mum)
Lillian
Daisy

Also 2 BSH cats
Bilbo and Jemima


----------



## kathryn773

kathryn here

2 rabbits Alfie and Marble
2 chinnies Cookie (who is one today) and Missy
(2 lovebirds Mango and Peachy 
1 terrier Bobby)


----------



## Akai-Chan

Hi y'all

I'm Red, been keeping rats for 10 years (Worked as volunteer small animal 'expert' at my local animal sanctuary ) Currently owned by:

4 girl rats, Klai, Baldy Skeeks and Sploink (Who is pregnant!!)
1 boy rat, Boyrat 
1 ferret, Ozzy

Soon to be owned by...

Many mice, multis, another ferret, more rats and possibly gerbils. Oh and a couple of ducks 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## scosha37

Well i hope yous dont mind....but can i join...??..

I only have my son gerbil at the mo..but love small furries ansd had them in the past.. and want more...so can i join in..pleaseeeeeezzzzz...:001_tongue:


----------



## cherrie_b

scosha37 said:


> Well i hope yous dont mind....but can i join...??..
> 
> I only have my son gerbil at the mo..but love small furries ansd had them in the past.. and want more...so can i join in..pleaseeeeeezzzzz...:001_tongue:


You shall have to give us time to think about it...:thumbdown:
...
...
...
...
hehe...of course you can!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Chinquary

Hullo. I'm Anna

I have:
Uni
Lumos, Nox and Wingardium Leviosa - Robo hamsters - born mid August
Tohru, Nyu and Taiga - Robo hamsters - born mid January, offspring of Lumos and Nox. Their brother Rox (white faced Robo) lives with my housemate.
-The girls all share a large tank, and the boys have their own cages.
David - silver gold fish, had him since November.

Home
Tails - beautiful tabby and white cat who will be 13 this August. I love her so much.
Gnasher and Gnipper - Large gold fish, had them for about 10 years.
Also at home is:
Jake - Border Collie, Maggie - Border Terrier cross, Rosie and Kitty - Black and white cats as well as some cows, sheep and chickens... I live on a farm (^^).


----------



## xgemma86x

I know I've been here a short while but here goes lol ....

My name is Gemma,I'm 22 (23 in July  ),I'm from Barnsley (South Yorkshire) and have a variety of pets that include ....

Several fish 
1 Westie dog called *Misty*
1 miniature yorkie terrier called *Molly*
1 African Grey Parrot called *Casper*
4 robo hamsters called *Kemmy,Alvin,Simon and Theodore*
8 syrians called *Piddles,Fidgit,Ben,Sammy (aka Sam),Honey,Puddles,Ozzy and Poppy *

I love them all very much


----------



## cherrie_b

Welcome to the forum everyone!


----------



## happysaz133

They are in my sig, but anyway  good idea for a thread.

I have 3 Syrians:

Jasper George (golden banded) - 11 months
William (sable banded) - 3 months
Misty (sable roan) - 19 months (first rescue ham)

I have 2 guinea pigs:

Gizmo (Peruvian) - 1y 11m
Steve (Sheltie/Silkie) - 11m

I have 1 rabbit:

Rosie (Silver Fox) - 6y 6m


Then I also have 2 greyhounds and 2 cats (all rescues).


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have 4 Hamsters and 1 dog:

1x Syrian - Misty
3x Russians - Ella, Maisie, and Poppy
1x Cocker Spaniel - Woody

Char
xxx


----------



## Sassysas

Ellooooo, I'm Sas and i've got:

2 rats- Baileys and Loui

3 cats- Freckles, Toffee and Charlie


----------



## Jazzy

I'm Jan and we have
4 hamsters (2 Russian, 1 Syrian and 1 Roborovski)
2 Netherland dwarf Rabbits.
8 guinea pigs
2 budgies
1 Dog (Bichon Frise)

Also got 3 children ages 18, 17 and 8.:001_smile:


----------



## cherrie_b

Hi Jan!!


----------



## alyssa_liss

didnt see this before

Hi im Alyssa
ive got 2 Calico cats called Thomas and Tiger ( there both girls though)
ive also got 2 Roborovski hamsters called Robinski and Coaic (cant tell them apart yet)


----------



## cherrie_b

alyssa_liss said:


> didnt see this before
> 
> Hi im Alyssa
> ive got 2 Calico cats called Thomas and Tiger ( there both girls though)
> ive also got 2 Roborovski hamsters called Robinski and Coaic (cant tell them apart yet)


Haha!! I can't tell my 3 robo's apart either! I had to separate them last week and so now, I have put their names on their cages!! haha!

Welcome!


----------



## Animals548

Hi
My name on here is Animals548
and I have/had:
1 african fat tail gecko Bella( sold her to my bro)
1 Guinea pig Buttercup
1 Cockapoo Rocky
and I've had about 7-9 fish so far!

So hows it going?


----------



## kerry27

hi my name kerry

a own 2 dogs jack russell patch male and female collie lady
a own 3 female dumbo rats (baby,lucky,honey,)
3 female cats bonny,spot,leo 
male syrian hamster ben 
2 guinea pigs beautiful,punk


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

kerry27 said:


> hi my name kerry
> 
> a own 2 dogs jack russell patch male and female collie lady
> a own 4 female dumbo rats (baby,lucky,honey,snowy)
> 3 female cats bonny,spot,leo
> male syrian hamster ben
> 2 guinea pigs beautiful,punk


Hiya and welcome Kerry


----------



## ikikata

Hi 
I have :

2 degu's (soon to be 4)-Pink-nose and Percy
1 cockapoo-Monty
1 cat-Poppy
And lots if tropical fish!


----------



## spankingtigger

hi all i have 
10 brown degus
7 blue degus 
3 russian hammy 
2 spiny mice 
2 bunnies
1 guinea pig 
my 2 ace little kittens are now back with me 
and i have 9 more degus arriving next thursday night 

all names are in my siggy


----------



## spankingtigger

oh and i spose the other 2 cats in the house are now mine as there owner is never here


----------



## the dog

hey there my name neil aka the dog.lol
i own 2 royal pythons 6 corn snakes 1 which is missing at the moment
a bosc moniter and 1 8ft boa constricter 2 velvit geckos a rat a prying mantis one bully type dog and a meerkat named tysen.and i think thats about all.lolut:


----------



## simplysardonic

Hi! I'm really into rats & at the moment I have 4 girls:
Izzy, who is a 7 month old mismarked Black Berkshire
Cleopatra, who is a 15 month old mismarked Black Hoodie & her sisters
Shadow, a Mink Hoodie
Bullseye, a mismarked Black Capped
They live in a Ferplast Jenny although I am saving up for either an Explorer or a Savic Royal suite & will probably add a couple more girls to the group, either rescue or from a breeder
I am hoping to get another colony started up in a massive cage I was recently given, probably males as the bar spacing is quite wide, but 1st I'm going to get it repainted & buy new shelves for it


----------



## Janak

Hi Guys, My name is Janak and new to this forum! 

I currently have two gorgeous giant papillon rabbits, called Oscar and Noisette.  also, theres 9 year old RESCUE staffy too! Hi from us all!


----------



## champagneannie

I'm Annie and I have:

Rosie a Staffy xLab who's 14
Two horses who are out on loan atm
and two black hooded rex rat babies - Barron and Conrad


----------



## FourFerrets

I am owned by 4 ferrets and 2 motorbikes 

Had my 2 males for 18 months, and the girls for a year.
They sure know how to twist you round their tails


----------



## RodentGuys2010

:smile5:Hi, ****Just joined today 17/12/2009****

I'm Richard, I am from Kent but currently living in Reading with 2 gerbils and 4 Degu's 


*Gerbils:*
Rocket & Gizmo

*Degu's (Day-goos):*
Theodore
Rupert
Stumpy 
The brown one..... (the name is a good fit, trust me)

I will upload photos later, of my gerbil cage and custom made Degu cage I recently put together.


----------



## Marcia

RodentGuys2010 said:


> :smile5:Hi, ****Just joined today 17/12/2009****
> 
> I'm Richard, I am from Kent but currently living in Reading with 2 gerbils and 4 Degu's
> 
> 
> *Gerbils:*
> Rocket & Gizmo
> 
> *Degu's (Day-goos):*
> Theodore
> Rupert
> Stumpy
> The brown one..... (the name is a good fit, trust me)
> 
> I will upload photos later, of my gerbil cage and custom made Degu cage I recently put together.


Welcome


----------



## RodentGuys2010

Thanks Marcia!


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Hi there My name is Sarah and I have:

1 syrian hamster
1 chinese dwarf hamster
2 gerbils
1 dashund x JRT puppy aged 9 months
1 little boy aged 4yrs old.......biggest pain of all!! heehee Jk love him to pieces!!


----------



## Marcia

Welcome


----------



## Nicole123

Hi I'm Nicole I have;

2 African Pygmy Hedgehogs
Various reptiles 
1 Chihuahua x JRT
1 JRT
2 cats
3 ferrets


----------



## Angelicahun

Hey, I'm Claire.. Just joined today.

I have:

A Blue and Gold Macaw called Ainsley

A GreenWing Macaw called Charlie

A Moluccan Cockatoo called George

A Yellow Thighed Caique called Lilo

2 Budgies called Shoes and Socks

A Cockatiel called Hope

3 Guinea Pigs: Whiskey - Jack, Jack Daniels and Lucky

Four Westies: Lucy, Sam, Mikey and Spencer.​A minature Yorkshire Terrier called Ollie​
A Chihuhua called William​
I am now looking for a couple of Degu's ))


----------



## chrissielk

i've been on here few months and but last week or so been getting hooked.

i have 15 guinea piggys and today be adding two more which be my final two.

A little about use i live in the south east of uk with my husband and two little girls. One is starting play school today. :crying:

I do not breed my piggys. first thing people ask as so many. i have so many as my first piggy lost he's cage mate i couldn't find any where to bond him and he was very depressed so after a lot of research i got a baby boar but they did not get on. i went every where for help with no luck. I just found people where giving me piggys the number grow yet still having problems with my first. In the end found a great resuce and the women running it has become a good friend. she offened to take on any of the piggys i collected but decided to keep so had all my single boars bonded. Then decided to hand pick some sows. As after 11 boars none in which i picked i decided to spoil myself. :lol: i look after them. i love all my piggys they are all different.

Sorry if i bored people.


----------



## Emz

I have been here a while but rarely post.

My name is Emma, I am 22 and I am a programmer (trying to make it self employed first before having to work for someone else, which is far less fun from my experience.)

I have 2 male degus only right now that are called Steve and Felix who are 1 and a half years old. They live in their DIY cage that is 1.5 meters long, 1 meter high and 0.5 meters deep that was built by me, my boyfriend and his dad. Steve had a bad foot injury a month ago so he is my vulnerable little fella who is a bit shy and Felix is very playful and friendly (and he really enjoys his runs outside the cage.)

In the past I have had hamsters and guinea pigs. I intend to perhaps get guinea pigs again once I have more stable cash flow coming in.


----------



## kitkat1235

cherrie_b said:


> My name is *Cheryl*.
> 
> I have 9 hamsters:
> 
> Chesnie - Female Syrian
> Charlie - Male Syrian
> Max - Male Russian
> Coco - Female Russian
> Casper - Male Russian
> Rolo - Male Russian
> Sonic - Male Roborovski
> Milo - Male Roborovski
> Joey - Male Roborovski
> 
> *I also have a 9 month old Bengal X cat called Lola! *


can anyone help me coz my hamster has a hole in its ear its really small but do you know anything :frown: , and i know this is nothing on the subject but i havent been on here in ages


----------



## niki87

kitkat1235 said:


> can anyone help me coz my hamster has a hole in its ear its really small but do you know anything :frown: , and i know this is nothing on the subject but i havent been on here in ages


Is he scratching? Might be worth treating for mites? But could just be a little nick. xx


----------



## thedogsmother

kitkat1235 said:


> can anyone help me coz my hamster has a hole in its ear its really small but do you know anything :frown: , and i know this is nothing on the subject but i havent been on here in ages


Xander was injured as a baby and has a hole in his ear, it healed well on its own and hasnt bothered him since but I would jsut keep an eye on it to make sure it doesnt get infected, do you know how he might have done it?


----------



## Trueredesu

Hi:blush:

Currently I do not own any small animals (my family does have a 12 year old, and now very grumpy black Lab ) but in a few months I'll be moving into a bigger bedroom and I plan on getting a hamster (or two depending on species).

Currently doing a lot of research both online and I'm probably gonna order another book over the weekend (I like to be prepared). This will be my first ever small animal to care for, before I've only had goldfish in the 90s, and the already mentioned dog. One of my friends at primary school had three rats as pets, and they were adorable...so from a young age I've found rats and the like cute, while parents and other family have always been ":scared: rats!"


Being quite a solitary individual I have a feeling having a hamster to care for will be good for me, and return I'll give him/her a good home  Plus even though I like to think of myself as mature and sensible, I still fall for cute things everytime


----------



## colette85

hi i have one lovely male syrian who is 1 years old 

i have owned many hamsters in the past

2 chinese hamsters and 5 syrian hamsters


----------



## cassies_degus

Hi everyone I'm Cassie and I currently have the following fur babies: 

2 dogs: a toy rat terrier Zoe, and my applehead chi, Cody 

2 degus: charlie and Sammie who are 3 months old.

6 rats: I am getting them tomorrow! But I need help with names. There are 3 girls and 3 boys.

RIP to my Teddy bear hamster Oreo... I miss and love him.


----------



## KalokiMallow

I did an intro in the main intro area, but thought I should say hi to the other GMR sufferers.

I'm Kat, I currently have 6 rats (5 girls and 1 boy - who was picked up this morning)

Three of the girls are dumbos and are about 9 months old, the other 2 girls are about 1 year and 9 months old, and the boy is about 2 years.


----------



## niki87

KalokiMallow said:


> I did an intro in the main intro area, but thought I should say hi to the other GMR sufferers.
> 
> I'm Kat, I currently have 6 rats (5 girls and 1 boy - who was picked up this morning)
> 
> Three of the girls are dumbos and are about 9 months old, the other 2 girls are about 1 year and 9 months old, and the boy is about 2 years.


Welcome!!! Rats are amazing pets! Then again so are hamsters, mice, rabbits and piggies  Don't worry...you'll have the lot soon  :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Petitepuppet

Hi and welcome Kat, look forward to hearing about your rats!


----------



## Geee

Hi my names Heather (Geee is my nickname)
I got my first hamster for my 8th birthday, Fluffy was meant to be a male hamster but a few days later Fluffy was declared a female after having a litter of 7! My parents refused to give them back to the pet shop as they clearly didnt have a clue, they rudely replied saying we would never rare them. After a trip to the library we learned how to look after Fluffy & her babies which as a child was an amazing experience, we successfully reared the litter keeping a baby called Honey
Since my last syrain was Candy who sadly got wet tail.
After a gap of many years I was introduced to robo hamsters with two being adoptions: titchy, buddy, slinky, chubs & scruf
Currently have a female Syrian Nibbles who is the best I swear she thinks shes human & 2 days ago I bought 2 female Degus who have yet to be named. I do like Daisy but any help would be great - thanks


----------



## Obzocky

ooo, another introduction thread!

Well i'm 'Obzocky' and i've had far too many small furries in the past (17 rats, 9 Syrians, 12 gerbils, 8 degus, 6 mice, 2 cavies, 4 rabbits, 2 African Pygmy Dormice, 3 African Pygmy Hedgehogs and an antisocial ferret) but haven't shared my life with any for about 2 years, and I miss them dreadfully! 

I'm here mostly to get my fix, and decide whether it's time to dust off the cages, give the hammocks a good wash and start waking up to the sound of scurrying feet and nibbling teeth once again


----------



## SnowKitty

niki87 said:


> Is he scratching? Might be worth treating for mites? But could just be a little nick. xx


Hello. Its 'kitkat1235' Sorry, I did not check back after i posted 'can anyone help me coz my hamster has a hole in its ear its really small but do you know anything , and i know this is nothing on the subject but i havent been on here in ages'.
Just thought i'd let you know my hamster died last year, Around October,  Miss her so much.


----------



## Ingrid25

im ingrid and i have
2 female Abysinnian guinea piggies called Kaytie and Pistachio (who was kayties first daughter )
a pobbledonk frog called frog 
and a beautiful kitten called Leo


----------



## shannon354

Hi, i'm Shannon new to this board.


----------



## andcatmakes4

Hi Im Lucie.
I have 1 Male Syrian Hamster (Smudge.. or Smudgy to the kids)
1 Female Cat (Cookie)

and soon to have male rescue cat ... (Gizmo)
xx


----------



## JordanRose

Hello, I'm new too! 

I'm owned by two house bunnies; Flixi and Lady Gaga. 

They rule the roost and I'm allowed to live in the house with them- most of the time at least! :tongue:


----------



## Whitehologram

Hi everyone, I'm mum to one little black eyed, white Syrian hamster. She's called Daisy.

Oh and 4 kids too.










I'm here looking for help, tips and advice...as well as to see all of your lovely furry babies.


----------



## Precia

Hi there, I own own one male guinea pig (soon to be two though) and two geckos. Here is Felix.


----------



## Laura123

Hi I'm Laura 
I have 4 rat boys-Gimli and Legolas( named by one of my boys), and Fred and Alfie
An eleven year old staffie boy Fergil
Three kids(two boys then a girl)
and a hubby


----------



## beckimoorcroft

Hello i'm becki and my small furries are

*Rabbits*
Bramble - 1 year old harlequin lionhead doe
Heathcliff - 1 year old black dwarf lop buck
Nicodemus - 14 week old dark marten smoke pearl buck
Achilles - 10 week old white smoke pearl buck
Thor - 14 week old marten smoke pearl buck
Porthos - 2 year old marten smoke pearl buck
Remus - 2 year old marten smoke pearl buck
Zyanya - 8 month old marten sable doe
Princess - 8 month old ermine rex doe
Misty - 8 month old squirrel satin doe
Minerva - 18 month old marten smoke pearl doe
Cassandra - 14 week old dark marten smoke pearl doe
Marrion - 18 month old siamese smoke pearl doe
Freyja - 10 week old marten smoke pearl doe
Vala - 10 week old marten smoke pearl doe
'Pandora' - 10 week old white smoke pearl doe (haven't decided on an official name yet)
Gretl - 14 week old fawn dwarf lop doe
Mariposey - 9 week old choc tort butterfly dwarf lop doe
Smokey - 7 year old marten smoke pearl doe
Rocky - 5 year old seal point mini lop buck
Gerri - 4 year old sooty fawn mini lop doe
Bailey - 3 year old fawn dwarf lop buck
Darcy - 2 year old chocolate butterfly dwarf lop buck
Jinxy - 4 year old lynx dwarf lop doe
Fizzing Whizbee - 5 month old opal polish buck
Apollo - 5 year old white sable buck
Magic - 5 year old smoke pearl satin buck
Jovi - 1 year old red mini satin buck

*Chinchillas*
Inca - 2 year old dark standard girl
Ande - 18 month old light standard girl

*Others*
Zulu - 4 year old chocolate pinto african pygmy hedgehog girl
Sprite - 1 year old african pygmy dormouse girl
Domino - 10 months ish?? pied robovski dwarf hamster boy


----------



## Louiseandfriends

I'm not new, but I feel the urge to post here. 

I'm Louise, 16 and I look after: 

Guinea pigs: Billie (rex) and Poppy (abby)
Rabbits: Buddy (selfie) and Trixie (lionhead x lop) 
Cats: Cuddly (b&w) and Kitty (black)
and a Syrian hamster called Hattie. 

 xx


----------



## Animal News

hi, we are new to this site.We are Animal news and hope you reply X 

we have 2 hamsters

boy:auttie

boy:ham


----------



## Arabella Philbin

Hi,

I have a house rabbit ,she is a rescue bun and we love her to bits. She is called Arabella.


----------



## Dizzipiggle

Hi, I'm Clare, and apart from my suddenly feeling like im in a pets anon class - 
my family are:
Loki - Miniature Schnauzer 
4 bunnies - Fluffyfoot, Roppipi, Twonky and Runtini
5 piggles - Sherlock, Mouse, Mickie, Izzabella, and little bouncy poppy. 

Until recently I also owned an African Pygmy Hedgehog called Dinsdale but sadly he passed away at the weekend. 

So yeah if anyone has any questions or wants to see endless pics of schnauzer face and his small furry army, please do ask  

dizz xx


----------



## Hotfire606

Hi, I'm Darcey.

I Have Two Gerbils - Milky and Marble.
1 Syrian Hamster - Willow.
1 Leopard Gecko - Dino.
1 Butterscotch Corn Snake - Custard.
I Also Have 3 Cats - My Oldie, Shadow.
And Brother And Sister Teens, Minstrel And Malteser.

The Names In Our House Are Weird..


----------



## iFallOffStuff

*Hi **I'm** Freddie** I have* *:*

*. A Syrian Hamster - Harry ( Died at 3 years 1 month and 17 days)*
*.A Cockapoo - Belle ( Had her first birthday 2 weeks ago)*
*.A Cob - Stuart ( 22 and still jumping!)*
*.And soon to be two female dwarf hamsters. Names undecided!*


----------



## Doughnut

Hi just new.
I have a new Dwarf Hamster
1 Cat
1 Dog wee Yorkie


----------



## FallingFluff

Hi, I'm Carol. I've owned hamsters for a few years now, two fur babies have come to me in that time. One female Syrian hamster named Carol (now passed), and one Winter White (hybrid) male dwarf named Milo 

I'm coming here from the forum Hamster Hideout, the forum leaders have made some choices recently that I don't agree with. This place looks really good, and the people here friendly 

Thanks for having me, and I look forward to posting!


----------



## MetallicaHams

I'm Jenna.

I currently have thirteen hamsters living with me and two guinea pigs although not all of the hamsters will be permanent residents as I breed Chinese Hamsters and a few will be going off to other homes that I have arranged.

My permanent residents are (I've given their official 'showing' names but some don't show any more):

Vectis' Lord James, Earl of Metallica (James) - 28 month old Chinese Hamster
Lilliput's Miss Lilli-Victoria of Metallica (Vicky) - 20 month old Chinese Hamster
Matthew C. Nobria, Viscount Metallica (Matt) - 14 month old Chinese Hamster
Kwo's Junco Vulcani at Metallica (Juno or Juniebug) - 8 month old Chinese Hamster
Vectis' Cora Josephine at Metallica (Cora) - 5 month old Chinese Hamster
Rio's Joshua at Metallica - 4 month old Roborovski Hamster

The other seven hamsters are The Cormes litter and are the offspring of James and Cora. They are three weeks old. I will be keeping at least one but it's quite likely that I'll be keeping two.

Matt is the son of Vicky and was bred by me. He currently leads my show team. He's a winner of one Best In Show and one Reserve Best In Show and I'm hopeful that he might go on to become my first Champion.

My two guinea pigs Frankie and Benny were taken on from a friend that could no longer keep them. They're roughly 14 months old although I can't be certain.


----------



## Loren28

cherrie_b said:


> My name is *Cheryl*.
> 
> I have 9 hamsters:
> 
> Chesnie - Female Syrian
> Charlie - Male Syrian
> Max - Male Russian
> Coco - Female Russian
> Casper - Male Russian
> Rolo - Male Russian
> Sonic - Male Roborovski
> Milo - Male Roborovski
> Joey - Male Roborovski
> 
> *I also have a 9 month old Bengal X cat called Lola! *


Hi my name is Loren I have thirteen Pets alltogether
Two Female Rats
Five Female Mice
Six Hamsters three Syrian Hamsters Two males and one Female and three dwarf Russian Hamsters two Males and one Female

I don't know how many posts you've posted but currently my Female Dwarf Hamster had an eye infection and I took her to the vets and gave her eye drops but it's looking like she may need an operation I live in the Wiltshire area and wondering if there's insurance for small Animals and I paid over a hundred pounds each time just wondering if I should take them to a more specialised Vets for cheaper costs


----------



## MetallicaHams

Loren28 said:


> Hi my name is Loren I have thirteen Pets alltogether
> Two Female Rats
> Five Female Mice
> Six Hamsters three Syrian Hamsters Two males and one Female and three dwarf Russian Hamsters two Males and one Female
> 
> I don't know how many posts you've posted but currently my Female Dwarf Hamster had an eye infection and I took her to the vets and gave her eye drops but it's looking like she may need an operation I live in the Wiltshire area and wondering if there's insurance for small Animals and I paid over a hundred pounds each time just wondering if I should take them to a more specialised Vets for cheaper costs


I'm in the Wiltshire, not far away from Bath and the vets I use for my Chinese have been pretty good so far and I've not had to pay excessive amounts. An examination plus antibiotics and painkilling medication cost me £36.94.

As far as I'm aware, there is only one insurer that will cover small animals such as hamsters but it's not cheap and when I asked for a quote a couple of years ago the monthly premiums were about £30 for two hamsters. The company is called Exotic Direct.

I tend to just pay £5-£10 a month into a savings account to cover the vet bills instead.


----------



## HamHam

Hi!
I currently have
2 guppies
5 cardinal tetras
1 neon tetra
And 1 shrimp

and I’m hoping to get a hamster


----------

